

6 Tips for Turning Shoppers Into Buyers - marrone
http://www.entrepreneur.com/startingabusiness/startupbasics/startupbasicscolumnistbradsugars/article189404.html

======
marrone
Summary version:

Determine your conversion ratio then attempt to improve it

1\. Make it really clear what differentiates your from the competition

2\. Identify bottlenecks in your sales process.

3\. Get your customers engaged.

4\. Keep the conversation/interaction going with more leading questions ->
dont ask questions that can kill the conversation

5\. Review and adjust your sales pitch often

